# Hoping someone can help me find music like this



## dmiddleton (Jan 7, 2014)

From the King Kong ost by JNH:






If you listen to 2:00, you'll get the idea.

With the understanding that classical music is a different animal than film score music, two challenges I have:

1) Find classical/romantic/etc. music that is similar in nature.

2) Find the associated sheet music.

I was hoping someone could take a few minutes, have a quick listen to the music in the vid, and maybe point me in the right direction.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I know of some concert band works that would come close.

Mark Camphouse's: _Tell us of the Night_











The labels are reversed. Part 2 is actually part 1. The above order is correct.

There is some Richard Danielpour that comes close. There are sections of his _American Requiem_. I could not find samples of this.

I am trying to pick something different.

I know you will get many standard recommendations like the Barber _Adagio for Strings_ or the Hanson _Romantic Symphony_.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your understanding of variance between genres, one of which is running time.

Within the space of just the intro to many a piece -- your liked part of the film score has come and gone. This to remind you that many recommendations from classical will play out in a very different time frame. Too, unless meant to "carry the scene" most of the film music the likes of which you've pointed to is without a real peak climax, much of a range of dynamic, etc. All rather 'flat,' because it is meant to be taken in without pulling your complete attention. Classical, in general, is written assuming a complete demand of the listeners attention. Just about any classical clip, movement will have a wider range of 'expression' both of the notes themselves and dynamics.

Anton Bruckner ~ Symphony No. 8, 3rd movement, Adagio





Gustav Mahler ~ Symphony No. 5, Adagietto (alert - advert at beginning of link)





Richard Wagner ~ Siegfried Idyll





Claude Debussy ~ String quartet, 3rd movement, Andantino, doucement expressif





Maurice Ravel ~ Piano Concerto in G, ii, Adagio Assai





Lou Harrison; from his suite for Symphonic Strings:
Et in Arcadia Ego




Nocturne





Samuel Barber ~ Violin Concerto




Piano Concerto, 2nd movement, Canzone (start play @ 12'50''





If you have no resistance to vocal music....
Schubert:
Romanza 'Der Vollmonde' (from Rosamunda) 




Nacht und Träume





John Adams ~ Harmonium, 1st of three movements. A choral work for full chorus and large orchestra -- Not directly like but nonetheless I thought you might want to check it out. The full length work is available in the recording as named on the upload: I prefer the recording with the orchestra and chorus, but with John Adams conducting - which is actually 'smoother' and makes less of a deal of its 'modernisms'.





SHEET MUSIC: _Almost no film / video scores are ever published._ Film scores are most often composed by one party in a piano draft format, sent to a second party who does the orchestration (with a few notable exceptions.) If there is anticipation of a theme song or tune being popular, a simple piano arrangement will be made, either by that second party orchestrator or yet a third party -- or an arrangement will be made after the fact of the score becoming popular, to boost sales of course. Video Game scores are often written directly into midi, _sometimes_ to score if recorded with real instruments vs. midi played-back and recorded via samples. They are also rarely published.

The scores to much of the symphonic classical are often available in miniature format (the full sized-conductor's scores are prohibitive when available) and there are rarely piano arrangements of any of them for general public consumption.


----------



## dmiddleton (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks alot for the suggestions.

Took a quick look at the two "Watchman" peices, Bruckner # 9 and Mahler # 5, and those sound like what I am after. Hoopefully I can find sheet music for these guys. Will take a look at the rest, too.



PetrB said:


> Almost no film / video scores are ever published.


I know this - that's why I am here. 



PetrB said:


> Film scores are most often composed by one party in a piano draft format, sent to a second party who does the orchestration (with a few notable exceptions.)


That's not entirely true; there are some composers who do nothing but write piano parts/melodies, and the rest is done by an orchestrator, but that is not commonplace. Some composers do their own orchs (Howard Shore, "LOTR" for ex.), but that is not commonplace either. Most composers write basic orchestral sketches (to varying degrees) and the orchestrator(s) will "fill in the blanks".

Thanks for the time to you both!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Watchman*

One can secure a copy of the score for _Watchman_ from several sources:

http://www.kjos.com/detail.php?division=1&table=product&prod_id=WB156F

https://www.jwpepper.com/Watchman,-Tell-Us-of-the-Night/2365054.item

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/watchman-tell-of-the-night-score-sheet-music/307957?narrow_by=camphouse


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Within the space of just the intro to many a piece -- your liked part of the film score has come and gone. This to remind you that many recommendations from classical will play out in a very different time frame. Too, unless meant to "carry the scene" most of the film music the likes of which you've pointed to is without a real peak climax, much of a range of dynamic, etc. All rather 'flat,' because it is meant to be taken in without pulling your complete attention. Classical, in general, is written assuming a complete demand of the listeners attention. Just about any classical clip, movement will have a wider range of 'expression' both of the notes themselves and dynamics.


Wonderfully said.


----------



## stevederekson (Jan 5, 2014)

I have the impression you will like this buildup at the end of Bruckner's 4th, which is possibly one of the best things ever written (click play and it will take you to the specific point in the symphony):


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

I think you can like the Dvorak ninth symphony, especially the 2nd mouvement (10.54).


----------

